# Going into the chat room if you fancy a natter



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

Come join me or I might be lonely

Chris


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Hey hey , its  my birthday,  come  come have a little party  with us ,  

birthday cake ,  booze ,  and  everything . ( all  calorie  free as its  cyber    )  


luv  sue


----------

